# Px4 holsters



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I am looking for a shoulder or IWB holster for my px4. Can anyone recommend a good one


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TRANE said:


> I am looking for a shoulder or IWB holster for my px4. Can anyone recommend a good one


Take the gun to the gun store and try what they have in stock. Get a feel for what you may like. Sometimes they'll recommend a holster they don' t even stock.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I recommend the ACE-1 holster from SHTF Gear. I have one for my PX4 Compact and it's great. They don't, however, make any shoulder holsters.

SHTF Gear Holsters - American Made, Fast Shipping, Comfortable Holsters


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Check out falcoholsters.com they have all custom handamde leather holsters they have some nice stuff


----------



## bobbb (Apr 10, 2009)

For an IWB check out Alien Gear Holsters. I have one for my PX4 Compact. Great quality for the price


----------

